# Triple Dipped, Beer Battered "Fried' Chicken, off the grill?



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Saw a post of triple dipped, beer battered "fried' chicken off the grill using a Vortex and a Weber kettle and knew we had to try the recipe following it to a "T" on a kamado grill smoking with a chunk of apple wood and chicken thighs.


-----

-----

Well I'll be danged... it was unbelievably crispy as any fried chicken we've ever had!


Thanks for looking!


----------

